# Cervelo's (and Garmin Barracuda's) first win of the season in its entirety



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice race by Sep to outlast Boonen and others... The R3 does what it always does...

2012 Spring Classics - Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Feb 2012 - YouTube


----------

